# How to clean paint on laminate floor?



## agapediy (Apr 7, 2011)

I have some paint drops on my laminate floor. Is there any products that I can use to clean it up?


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wet rag should do the trick.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

If it's dried denatured alcohol, or even rubbing alcohol will soften it. Then gently scrape. 
I'd save the single malt scotch though. But in a pinch...


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

:yes:water,rag,thumbnail


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Wait until it dries and use a cheap PLASTIC scraper..follow along with a vacuum.


----------



## myfourseasons (Apr 25, 2011)

You can apply the stain cleaner on the spots and let it set for one to two minutes.

​


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

canadaclub said:


> Wait until it dries and use a cheap PLASTIC scraper..follow along with a vacuum.


If it's not dry, why wait till it is?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

If it's latex....


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah Sheridan..that was kind of a dumb comment wasn't it:laughing: What I was thinking was after paint has left small marks and semi dried...best to let it dry and scrape otherwise you just get the dried rings left over.
I will not drink anymore...I will not drink anymore...I will not...AH, forget it:wallbash:

Dave


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

canadaclub said:


> Wait until it dries and use a cheap PLASTIC scraper..follow along with a vacuum.


If it is not sharp or thin enough, use plastic razor blades. Usually if the laminate finish is decent it will come off with a wettry terry cloth.

The razor blades will come in handy for other things and they are nice because they do not rust like the steel ones. 

http://www.scraperite.com/


----------

